# AQHA - General or Amateur Membership?



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

If you plan to show at AQHA shows in the Amateur classes, you will need an Amateur membership. You will also need to get a Novice card if you want to show in the Novice Amateur classes. If you are showing only at open shows, you do not need the AQHA membership.


----------

